# buscopan



## Guest (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes and yes it worked. In fact it was amazing . I received it at hospital emergency and it really was fast working.


----------



## ruby333 (Aug 10, 2003)

My doctor just prescribed Buscopan for my bowel spasms. I've read some of the past posts on the subject and it seems that it's worked for some and not for others. However, I'm IBS-C and two of the potential side effects listed are diarrhea and nausea. I already suffer from nausea, so I really don't want this to worsen and I don't want my IBS to swing the other way. Has anyone suffered from diarrhea while taking Buscopan? Has anyone had success using it? Thanks for the input!


----------



## Holly_UK (Aug 12, 2003)

i use Buscopan. But was only told by Dr's to use it when i get a pain. if i get a stomach pain then i take one and the pain almost goes straight away. But i havent felt that its helped with my spasm's overall, but maybe thats just the way ive been told to take it. How often do you need to take it? I am IBS-D so diarrhea isnt a noticeable side affect, however i never suffered from nausea.Hope it helps you.


----------



## Pitzi (Mar 15, 2003)

I use Buscopan only when I am having pain or intestinal problem related headaches, and yes it works like a bomb. I doubt that its useful as a cure for bowel spasms though, its kinda like treating fever with paracetamol, yes you will lower the temperature but unless you treat the cause its unlikely that it will cure it.


----------

